# Super Nice 69 Ross Barracuda



## jungleterry (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello to all the Ross fans . This is a very nice and rare version of the Ross Barracuda 3 speed . This one has all the bells and whistles . The magenta #1 seat and matching sissy bar back Rest are my favorite on these . In 69 and 70 you could get these in Magenta and white or silver and black as far as seat and sissy bar pads go . This is the rarer of the two . They used the silver and black on both the green and magenta  painted bikes . Has the double white line street tread tires but also came in single and double red lines . Early 69 even still came with white walls . Many options in 69 but this is one of our favorite . Take a look and hope you enjoy the pics . Take care Terry and Tammy (looks this nice and haven't even had a chance to detail him out)Just the way is was found .


----------



## bashton (Dec 24, 2018)

Love it, Terry...but you already knew that! lol

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn


----------



## vastingray (Dec 24, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 25, 2018)

Nice looking bike.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 25, 2018)

That's a nice one indeed! I saw it on eBay, I recognize the pictures. Nice grab there, that should clean up nicely!


----------



## jrcarz (Dec 25, 2018)

Terry 

Love the color I like the seat and sissy bar pad.


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 26, 2018)

Very excited, it was pick up only auction and my good friend Jim  lived 10 min from him in New Jersey ,so first of the year he will send to me so I can do a full detail on this one.Cant wait


----------



## bicyclebuff (Dec 27, 2018)

wow great find terry,you have a eye for clean rare bikes


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you  I get lucky allot


----------

